# I'm Thinking I should start my search...



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been saying I wouldn't get another puppy until Frosty is gone, but there are days like today when I wonder why. With him nearing 14 and having days when his breathing is so labored I am frightened I'm loosing him soon, maybe it is time to start searching. So far he has seemed to bounce back and have some days that he seems fine for an oldy, so I don't know what to think. We have had company with a puppy a few times lately and he basically ignored the puppy, so I'm thinking he probably wouldn't be too aggressive to a puppy at this point.

I'm posting here that I'm open to looking seriously for a male puppy. I'm not interested in showing, but my tastes run pretty high. Looks are very important to me, but not the top. Disposition and socialization (a good start anyway) are tops. Some of you breeders out there please keep me in mind. If it would help I could describe my hearts desire, but I won't here unless someone asks for more detail. I would prefer the breeder to be in the NW or at least the west. I really don't want to ship. I would want to either stick to a known good breeder who shows or someone they know personally and can vouch for. I'm retired and home all the time, my life other than family is Frosty. My husband is gone at least 3 nights a week, and I don't think I can be alone without a furchild. So keep me in mind if you have or know of a great male puppy now or in the coming months.







Dee

11-20-05 I've gotten control of my "baby" desires, and will continue to put my energy into keeping Frosty healthy as I can. I will probably have to quit reading all the new puppy posts! and stop looking at available puppies on the web. I'll just put it all on hold until the time is right.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

That was one of the reasons I got Little C when I did. I was so worried about Sir N getting older and eventually, perhaps (I like to think he never will) passing on. I couldn't imagine my life without him and wanted to have another dog that I was already in love with.

It worked. I no longer believe I'll have to be locked away for my own protection when Sir N goes. It'll be incredibly rough, but I now think that with Little C's help, I can handle it.

The only problems are these:

If Siir N DOES live until at least 15, Little C will then be the same age he is now and I'll be paranoid about her going as well and end up having to get a third puppy. Which, Sir N would NOT appreciate at all. (He doesn't really care for young whippersnappers...he's the type that always made friends with the elderly dogs.)

Little C has been a huge bundle of energy since day one. Sir N is not and doesn't appreciate having her bounce all over the place and trying to play with him constantly. I know that sometimes he wishes that she wasn't in our lives. He has gotten more accepting of her, but it took a YEAR to get to that point.


I've read with horror (because I imagine it happening to Sir N someday) about Frosty's changed behavior. If Sir N had been like that, there is no way I would have gotten Little C. That would just be a bad situation for both dogs. I think that Frosty might be tolerant of a puppy around on a visiting basis, but what about 24 hours a day? It could be really hard on him to have that bouncing bundle of joy pingponging all over the place, playing with his toys, steals his food, and always wanting to play. It could also be very hard on the puppy to have the only other dog in her/his life be in a bad mood most of the time...always growling and snapping and never wanting to play. 

So, if I were you, I'd find someone who was willing to lend you a puppy for a few days at least. One around the age that any new puppy you get would be. See how Frosty handles having a young one around 24 hours a day.

He might like it. There is that chance. I know that Sir N is sometimes thrilled that Little C is around. He doesn't always like to be affectionate and hates it when I try to force him to cuddle or get his belly rubbed or some other torture like that. So, he's quite happy that Little C (born to be cuddled and belly rubbed) runs interference.

ANyway, I totally understand where you are coming from. I too believe that it is easier to say goodbye to a loved one when you have another one hand for sympathy cuddles and nose licks. Good luck! I hope that it all works out.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the words of advice NC's Mom. Everything you said is so true. As far as Frosty's attitude goes.....at least there has been a great improvement there. He was put on Anipryl which is not a tranquilizer, but does work on brain chemicals. It is for dogs with cognitive disorders, and also used for Cushing's. He still doesn't want to be picked up or groomed, but as far as any sudden and unexplained attacks, they seem to be gone. Truly I don't know if he could get iritated enough to snap a puppy who was bouncing on him. I do think most puppies would after once or twice stay their distance if he warned them. If they have been left with their littermates and family long enough to learn doggie manners. And too, he isn't moving as fast anymore. So I'm not sure I would bring a puppy home into the house with Frosty, but it is difinitely getting to be more of a possibility now. It would for sure take some of the pain out of loosing Frosty. What I'm thinking is that this "looking" could take some time.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

True...looking could take a lot of time (and be half the fun).  I've never thought about describing my heart's desire when looking for a puppy. When I started looking for a new puppy, my only requirements were a breed that doesn't shed and Sir N had to like him/her. If I tried to describe my heart's desire now, I think I might end up writing five pages that basically describe all of Sir N and Little C's most admirable traits and characteristics. So, I'm very curious....what is your heart's desire?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I PM'd you !


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

by the way, 15 months later, Little C STILL tries to bounce on Sir N, jumps on his head while he's sleeping and tries to play with him. This is after 15 solid months of [email protected]#[email protected]## growls. He snaps at her, but is careful to to never actually make contact. I don't worry about her safety with him, but I do worry about his sanity with her sometimes. She just plain hasn't learned. I got her at 4.5 months, but I'm not how long she'd been with her mother. When I got her, she was housed with three bigger, older, rougher male dogs. But anyway, before I start rambling big time, puppies might learn to stay away from a snapping dog, but they might need to learn it again on a daily or even hourly basis. I think that they just can't understand what they did wrong when all they wanted to do was play and they asked nicely.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Nov 5 2005, 04:36 PM
> *True...looking could take a lot of time (and be half the fun).    I've never thought about describing my heart's desire when looking for a puppy.  When I started looking for a new puppy, my only requirements were a breed that doesn't shed and Sir N had to like him/her.  If I tried to describe my heart's desire now, I think I might end up writing five pages that basically describe all of Sir N and Little C's most admirable traits and characteristics.  So, I'm very curious....what is your heart's desire?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117024*


[/QUOTE]
"Hearts Desire" is something we never expect to find, but I'll try to describe mine..........My heart's desire mostly is centered on the personally and attitude of a puppy. "Co-operative", loving, socialized, funny.............Robust health, good genes. Coat---silky, straight, plentiful......expression---big round eyes, but without too "babydoll" of a shape to face. If the nose gets *too* short I don't like it. Short flat back, good ear and tail set---I'd stay away from higher set ears. Good dark points. Size---6-8 lb. full grown. Straight legs and easy movement.
My heart's desire would be a male that was held back for show by a top show kennel and turned down for show at around 6 mo. because of bite or simply because they didn't need another male. One that was trained on a grooming table, in a crate and carrier, but had not spent his life in a crate or kennel but had the run of a family home with other dogs. I guess that about says it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow that is a long list







I wish you best of luck finding your next baby but it will be challenging to find an almost perfect Maltese (except for bite and undesecnded testicles).

My lsit is pretty long too. I would like one that has Sparkle's face with big black eyes and good size nose and placement of features. I would also like a proper ear set but I am not picky after having high ear sets on Sparkle and the pups (gotta give up something). I also like short backs and a nice tail set.

I was wondering ... how important is ear set to you? How important is ear set to everyone? It was something I never really thought about as a pet owner ... then again .. I was lucky that all of my kids have a proper ear set until I got Sparkle. However, after talking to some breeders .. it isn't necessarily a bad thing if I had to give up something since no Maltese is perfect.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 20 2005, 11:39 AM
> *Wow that is a long list
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would never expect to find all those things in a pet :excl: This was a "Heart's Desire", not a real live dog.

Ears are important to me. Just something I look at when I see a Malt. It makes a difference in their expression and over all appearance. If I fell in love with one with high set ears would it bother me............of course not!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 5 2005, 03:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Okay, Dee.......pass me one of those pills that can make you quit drooling over beautiful new Maltese to bring into your life.    You can probably get almost all you want in your desires, Dee. You certainly have the kind of home breeders look for for their loves. *When you are ready* just work with a breeder you feel comfortable with...tell them your wishes..... get on a wait list for a baby that comes close to your wishes...and then you have to be very patient. Being patient is the hard part.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom+Nov 20 2005, 11:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hearts Desire" is something we never expect to find, but I'll try to describe mine..........My heart's desire mostly is centered on the personally and attitude of a puppy. "Co-operative", loving, socialized, funny.............Robust health, good genes. Coat---silky, straight, plentiful......expression---big round eyes, but without too "babydoll" of a shape to face. If the nose gets *too* short I don't like it. Short flat back, good ear and tail set---I'd stay away from higher set ears. Good dark points. Size---6-8 lb. full grown. Straight legs and easy movement.
My heart's desire would be a male that was held back for show by a top show kennel and turned down for show at around 6 mo. because of bite or simply because they didn't need another male. One that was trained on a grooming table, in a crate and carrier, but had not spent his life in a crate or kennel but had the run of a family home with other dogs. I guess that about says it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121404
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am sure it won't be too hard to find a male pup that is on the larger side and without the shorter snout that lots of people look for. However, I have to say that I feel rather sad for Frosty -- my in laws got a puppy when the older yorkie was around 10 yrs old or so. I am pretty sure that the older yorkie was annoyed by the puppy and I bet he probably felt somewhat replaced since the puppy inevitable got lots of attention from everyone. I am sorry, I am sure you don't want to hear that. But you can get a puppy at any time and is this a good thing for Frosty? Again, I don't mean to sound rude. Sorry, I just had to say what I was thinking.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Nov 5 2005, 05:33 PM
> *11-20-05  I've gotten control of my "baby" desires, and will continue to put my energy into keeping Frosty healthy as I can. I will probably have to quit reading all the new puppy posts! and stop looking at available puppies on the web.  I'll just put it all on hold until the time is right.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117013*


[/QUOTE]

I think you're on the right track here. I was in the same situation with my first Maltese, Rosebud. She wasn't well and I knew she wouldn't be around too much longer and the thought of having no Malt here was unbearable. So I thought of getting another one. 

But after getting back to reality I realized that after being an only child for 12 years that Rosebud would likely not take well to a new little one around here. And with her infirmities she wouldn't be able to romp and play with a puppy. So, even though the urge was so strong to get another one, I waited, and I'm so glad I did. I know I would have felt terribly guilty later....

So, your plan sounds great... giving little Frosty all the attention he deserves in his twilight years . . .


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Quote from okw:
I am sure it won't be too hard to find a male pup that is on the larger side and without the shorter snout that lots of people look for. However, I have to say that I feel rather sad for Frosty -- my in laws got a puppy when the older yorkie was around 10 yrs old or so. I am pretty sure that the older yorkie was annoyed by the puppy and I bet he probably felt somewhat replaced since the puppy inevitable got lots of attention from everyone. I am sorry, I am sure you don't want to hear that. But you can get a puppy at any time and is this a good thing for Frosty? Again, I don't mean to sound rude. Sorry, I just had to say what I was thinking.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121483
[/QUOTE]

OKW: I guess you didn't see what I added to my original post. As follows:

11-20-05 I've gotten control of my "baby" desires, and will continue to put my energy into keeping Frosty healthy as I can. I will probably have to quit reading all the new puppy posts! and stop looking at available puppies on the web. I'll just put it all on hold until the time is right.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Quote from okw:
> I am sure it won't be too hard to find a male pup that is on the larger side and without the shorter snout that lots of people look for. However, I have to say that I feel rather sad for Frosty -- my in laws got a puppy when the older yorkie was around 10 yrs old or so. I am pretty sure that the older yorkie was annoyed by the puppy and I bet he probably felt somewhat replaced since the puppy inevitable got lots of attention from everyone. I am sorry, I am sure you don't want to hear that. But you can get a puppy at any time and is this a good thing for Frosty? Again, I don't mean to sound rude. Sorry, I just had to say what I was thinking.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121483


OKW: I guess you didn't see what I added to my original post. As follows:

11-20-05 I've gotten control of my "baby" desires, and will continue to put my energy into keeping Frosty healthy as I can. I will probably have to quit reading all the new puppy posts! and stop looking at available puppies on the web. I'll just put it all on hold until the time is right. 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121535
[/QUOTE]

Nope, I didn't see it!!! I must be blind or careless!! Sorry!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Quote from okw:
> I am sure it won't be too hard to find a male pup that is on the larger side and without the shorter snout that lots of people look for. However, I have to say that I feel rather sad for Frosty -- my in laws got a puppy when the older yorkie was around 10 yrs old or so. I am pretty sure that the older yorkie was annoyed by the puppy and I bet he probably felt somewhat replaced since the puppy inevitable got lots of attention from everyone. I am sorry, I am sure you don't want to hear that. But you can get a puppy at any time and is this a good thing for Frosty? Again, I don't mean to sound rude. Sorry, I just had to say what I was thinking.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121483


OKW: I guess you didn't see what I added to my original post. As follows:

11-20-05 I've gotten control of my "baby" desires, and will continue to put my energy into keeping Frosty healthy as I can. I will probably have to quit reading all the new puppy posts! and stop looking at available puppies on the web. I'll just put it all on hold until the time is right. 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121535
[/QUOTE]

I applaud your decision to let Frosty spend whatever time he has left alone, not being bothered by a puppy, and not having to share your attention. My wonderful vet up in New York had a rule that if you were going to get another dog, to do it by 5 or 6 years old. Otherwise, he said, the adjustment would just be too hard.

When my sister's Jack Russell got older, her husband kept telling her that they should get another one while Fanny was alive so she could "train" her. She talked to her vet about it who said, "Ask your husband how he would feel if he wasn't expected to live much longer and you brought his "replacement" home to live with you before he died".

Kinda puts it in perspective, doesn't it?


----------

